# Code for Healthspan



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can someone give me the current code for Healthspan from either the Caravan Club or the Camping n Caravanning Club magazine? 
We're members of both but all the mags are at home and I need an order sent to my sister's on the way home. 

Many thanks.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

c&c-wjn :roll:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks mollmagee. 

I've had no Internet comfortable hours, it's now moving at snail's pace, and the Healthspan site is taking me round in circles: I change the delivery address, it comes back as the original - time and again. I'm going grey trying to get it to work. 

Given up, I shall phone them tomorrow. 

Thanks again.


----------

